
ForgeFed: An extension to ActivityPub for web-based Git services federation - p4bl0
https://github.com/forgefed/forgefed
======
AsyncAwait
This has been discussed previously[1]. As someone from the outside, I'd be
interested to know whether any actual spec has been started, or is it still at
the planning stage and what could interested parties do to help speed up the
process?

1 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17288727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17288727)

~~~
rambojazz
I've been keeping an eye on the mailing list. There was an initial burst of
activity when it started, but then it faded out. I'm not aware of any drafted
specification, so it has to be in the planning stage still.

------
zaarn
Federated Git Services would really help self-hosters of
Gitlab/Gitea/Gogs/etc.

Github has the network effect; people can make merge requests because they
already have accounts there.

On my instance they don't but if they had a Gitlab account and federation
worked, they could!

~~~
djsumdog
Would Github/Gitlab/BitBucket et. al. have any incentive to implement this? I
mean most of their business models are revolved around people getting on and
staying on their sites.

However, Github could probably afford to do this, being owned by Microsoft
now. If they implemented this, others would have to follow to stay in the
game.

~~~
zaarn
Github definitely not. Bitbucket likely too since they sell it as a primary
function IIRC.

Gitlab would considering they have open core and it would make interop between
instances easier.

~~~
sametmax
The price of a github account for a company is often far less than the cost of
maintening gitlab: people are expensive, and they come with taxes while
spending are deductible.

My guess is that github is not risking much.

~~~
zaarn
Well, people do maintain gitlab instances, so it's worth something to them.
There is lots of reasons to do, usually corporate, sometimes activist.

GitHub would likely not risk much losses but people not using GitHub would
immensely benefit either way, if GH implements it or not.

------
rambojazz
This "ForgeFed" thing is the same that was posted here a while back called
"GitPub". It was just renamed [1], it's not a new specification.

[1] [https://dokk.org/ForgeFed](https://dokk.org/ForgeFed)

